# openldap-2.4.24 not installing back_hdb.so

## pilla

I am trying to install openldap-2.4.24 but it is not installing the back_hdb.so (Berkeley DB) that I need in the proper directory.

Flags are berkdb crypt ipv6 sasl ssl tcpd -cxx -debug -experimental -gnutls -icu -iodbc -kerberos -minimal -odbc -overlays -perl -samba -selinux -slp -smbkrb5passwd -syslog

I've tried unmerging and emerging it back, but with no results.

Any hints?

----------

## pilla

Looks like back_hdb got linked statically to code, instead of being in a module. Nevertheless, the system is working.

----------

